# TeknoPOP! Showing



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Hi Poodle fam, you've probably seen that Tekno has been visiting a good share of shows lately and we're going to keep attending to get his CH (and maybe even go for grand) so I think it's appropriate to split off his sports thread into a showing thread as well . To start it off, Mr. Pop received his first points today! BOW for a 4pt major under judge Dr. Carol-White Moser 










I'll post his official win photo as soon as it's ready. We're super proud of our handsome guy!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

He is such a little superstar! Way to go Tekno and Mom. He certainly was worth the wait! I’m still in love with his little face, as much as when you first posted puppy pics. 😍


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations… you are showing him yourself and not using a professional handler right? That’s fabulous.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Way to go Tekno! Congrats.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats to you both ! Well deserved !


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations! A four point major for your first ever points is super!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Well done and well deserved to you both!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Incredibly wonderful ❤!!!!!!!!
When I saw that Reserve Winners, I KNEW points were not far behind. Tekno has it all!!!
Congratulations 🎊 👏!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Woooooohooooooo! Congrats! Only 11 more points with a major to go! Dog sports are so much fun, no matter which one(s) you play, because your teammate is your very favorite teammate. 💖 🐩 💖 Go, Tekno, go!! Is that a ModCon he's sporting? Looking good!!


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Huge congratulations… you are showing him yourself and not using a professional handler right? That’s fabulous.


Yup, owner handled, groomed, and trained 😁


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

SandyTopknot said:


> Woooooohooooooo! Congrats! Only 11 more points with a major to go! Dog sports are so much fun, no matter which one(s) you play, because your teammate is your very favorite teammate. 💖 🐩 💖 Go, Tekno, go!! Is that a ModCon he's sporting? Looking good!!


Thank you and yes, we love the MCC!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Huge congrats - you & Tekno are amazing!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Phaz23 yay you!! Looking at all those titles, it looks like you and Tekno are doing great! Maybe I'll get to meet you in person at a show one day. Will you be going to the Vallejo shows in September? I'm judging, so if you're there I'd love to meet you and your handsome young man. I don't judge Poodles (yet!) so it wouldn't be a conflict.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Pardon the pun, but I always thought Techno had the IT skills for conformation ring as well as all the smarts for performance credentials. Congratulations to you both. Just wow!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Unstoppable!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Very impressive. Congratulations, Very nice win.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

SandyTopknot said:


> Phaz23 yay you!! Looking at all those titles, it looks like you and Tekno are doing great! Maybe I'll get to meet you in person at a show one day. Will you be going to the Vallejo shows in September? I'm judging, so if you're there I'd love to meet you and your handsome young man. I don't judge Poodles (yet!) so it wouldn't be a conflict.


Oh wow, that's so cool! I haven't decided if we're going to show in September yet. I would like to grow more neck hair on Tekno and up his exercise program so that he's a bit more conditioned all around and especially focused on getting him consistently driving forward from the rear -- so it's very possible that we may be resting in September but I'll definitely give it some though and post here if we're entered 😁 Our next show currently will be the South Bay Kennel Club Casual Summer show 😎


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Our win photo, we're going to get the judge photoshopped in. She unfortunately was recovering from surgery and very understandably couldn't make it over to the booth but for now, I really love our family photo with Tekno, his dad, Carlos, and I.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I just love this outfit too! So smart looking, and how well it favors Tekno. You are on top of things for sure.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Tekno never fails to amaze—congrats to both of you! He is an incredibly handsome little guy too!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats! You and he have both put in some good work to get here.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, love your win picture - Tekno and all the celebrities. I LOVE John Wayne westerns.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations to you and Tekno! Love the photo -- you both look great. I saw a very nice shoutout to you and Tekno on the Clarion Facebook page.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

So impressive! I adore his expression!


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Phaz23 said:


> Our win photo, we're going to get the judge photoshopped in. She unfortunately was recovering from surgery and very understandably couldn't make it over to the booth but for now, I really love our family photo with Tekno, his dad, Carlos, and I.
> View attachment 494124


Congratulations! Tekno is such a little super star. You are too with your training, grooming and handling. So impressive and inspiring!

Love this thread😀


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Wonderful with another thread on Tekno. He really is spectacular!!! You work hard, both of you, and I am so glad the results show for it. So well deserved


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

A couple more points this weekend for best boy - BOW, BOS, BOBOH ☺


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Congratulations! He looks wonderful.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations !


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. He is gorgeous


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Way to go team Tekno. -- FANTASTIC


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

More great news, and doesn't he command his space, though with gentility and a good sense of humor 😊😍🤩.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That little man has such presence. Congrats on a successful outing.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations! 👏


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

He is looking great! How many points so far? Any majors? He has a beautiful head and his eyes are exceptionally good. That superb breeding certainly shows!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He is everything! Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations 👏


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Johanna said:


> He is looking great! How many points so far? Any majors? He has a beautiful head and his eyes are exceptionally good. That superb breeding certainly shows!


6 points, 1 major


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Inspiring across the board!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations!!! You two are amazing! Tekno is just absolutely gorgeous! I’m so impressed with everything but your grooming is amazing! He is one stunning little poodle boy.😍


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Forgot to add the cutie’s pro pic from the last show 🐩


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

Congratulation on all your wins, well on your way to a CH.


----------

